# 2 Similar Authentic RDA’s Compared



## Spydro (8/6/17)

Psyclone Mods Hadaly and Vandy Vape Pulse 22.


This is not a review. It’s just some comparisons between these two as they apply to my personal uses after running one for months and the other for a week plus. I have ran them on both mechs and regulated mods, but my preference is squonking rather than dripping RDA’s. Note that I am a DLH vaper, not a tootle puffer.

Common ground includes that both of them are 22mm single coil atty’s; both have an included squonk positive pin; and for my use both have RxW wicking in hem. Note on the RxW… IMO no other wicking can compete with it for flavor and keeping up with the coil even when chain vaping. So to me it’s an advantage over cotton, etc (that I have not ran in either of them).

With the Hadaly’s very low internal position of it’s AFC slots it is very easy to get leaks from them if you over drip/squonk or tilt to vape with the AFC’s down… whereas that is not a problem at all on the Pulse 22. That makes positioning the Hadaly AFC’s perpendicular to the tilt to vape a prudent requirement that is not needed with the P22. The Hadaly is a restricted lung draw with all AFC’s wide open while the Pulse has very ample air available for DLH’s. Since I always build for each of my DIY liquids themselves in the atty they are ran in and for the power I want to run them at both of these RDA’s can be great flavor atty’s for me.

For my personal uses the Pulse 22 edges out the Hadaly mainly because of the Pulse 22’s ample air available for my DLH’s, but also because I like wide bore tips/chuffs and because I hate leaks.

(As requested @Andre.)

ETA: My Hadaly's cost me $80 US each delivered, the Pulse 22 was $31 US delivered.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Andre (8/6/17)

Spydro said:


> Psyclone Mods Hadaly and Vandy Vape Pulse 22.
> 
> 
> This is not a review. It’s just some comparisons between these two as they apply to my personal uses after running one for months and the other for a week plus. I have ran them on both mechs and regulated mods, but my preference is squonking rather than dripping RDA’s. Note that I am a DLH vaper, not a tootle puffer.
> ...


Thank you @Spydro. Pulse is on my list for sure. Just waiting on local vendors to get stock.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Spydro (8/6/17)

Andre said:


> Thank you @Spydro. Pulse is on my list for sure. Just waiting on local vendors to get stock.


 
Goes back a ways, but how has the GP Dripper Pro worked out for you?


----------



## Andre (8/6/17)

Spydro said:


> Goes back a ways, but how has the GP Dripper Pro worked out for you?


I now have a dual coil with 4 mm RxW in there. Better than the single coil. But, for me, as a tootle puffer, too much airflow. If I close it down enough the vape becomes too intense.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Huffapuff (8/6/17)

Thanks for this @Spydro - I've just been looking at the Pulse for the very reasons you gave with regards to the Hadaly. 

How are the tolerances on the P22 - is it as tight to get the top cap on as the hadaly? 

As soon as a local vendor gets these in...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (8/6/17)

Andre said:


> I now have a dual coil with 4 mm RxW in there. Better than the single coil. But, for me, as a tootle puffer, too much airflow. If I close it down enough the vape becomes too intense.



No real life experience with MTL vaping and no idea if you run it on a mech, squonker or regulated something. But you ought to be able to control the intensity without loosing flavor by changing the power you drive the joose at. 

Mine works very well with duals for my DLH's with the AFC's wide open for the very intense DIY I am running in it. But now that I have 4mm RxW in hand I ought to rebuild it with it.


----------



## stevie g (8/6/17)

Thanks for the comparison @Spydro.


----------



## Spydro (8/6/17)

Huffapuff said:


> Thanks for this @Spydro - I've just been looking at the Pulse for the very reasons you gave with regards to the Hadaly.
> 
> How are the tolerances on the P22 - is it as tight to get the top cap on as the hadaly?
> 
> As soon as a local vendor gets these in...



The AFC cap on the Pulse 22 is not hard at all to get off or on... is about a perfect fit.

A trick for the Hadaly's with their tight SS caps (or any other atty with a tight cap and 2 o-rings) is to remove one of the o-rings. One will hold the cap plenty secure and still prevent condensation leaks just fine. On my SS Hadaly I removed the bottom cap o-ring.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Huffapuff (8/6/17)

Spydro said:


> The AFC cap on the Pulse 22 is not hard at all to get off or on... is about a perfect fit.
> 
> A trick for the Hadaly's with their tight SS caps (or any other atty with a tight cap and 2 o-rings) is to remove one of the o-rings. One will hold the cap plenty secure and still prevent condensation leaks just fine. On my SS Hadaly I removed the bottom cap o-ring.


Thanks. Yes, I removed an o-ring to make things easier - was just wondering what the Pulse was like ito build quality and that was one thing I hadn't been able to find out.


----------



## Spydro (9/6/17)

Huffapuff said:


> Thanks. Yes, I removed an o-ring to make things easier - was just wondering what the Pulse was like ito build quality and that was one thing I hadn't been able to find out.



A step further... the actual build quality of the Pulse itself is easily on par+ with what it's price point is.


----------



## Petrus (9/6/17)

Thanks for a wonderful review @Spydro. Yes like @Andre has mentioned as soon as our local vendors get stock we will definitely invest in a pulse or two. I quite fancy these single coil atty's for flavour, so much that I have a Hussar RTDA on it's way. I will hopefully have it next week. Another good comparison would be between the Kryten and the Goon 1.5 I think. IMHO I think the Kryten is one of the best 24mm dual coil atty's.


----------



## Spydro (9/6/17)

I have 6 Kryten's for what I consider good reason @Petrus... they are the top of the heap of my 24mm RDA's for my uses (the Avocado 22's and 24's are the top of the RTA's). 

My Goon LP is OK flavor wise, but I mostly tolerate it's cons because of the squonk pin. It's not near as good as the Kryten is for my uses. I have no interest in the Goon 1.5's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (11/6/17)

Thanks for the comparison @Spydro. I appreciate 

I picked up a Hadaly (clone) today and I'm really enjoying it.
Your comparison convinced me to order a Pulse 22 as well. I've been looking for a reason to place an order at fasttech for a while now. This sounds like a good reason.


----------

